# Hệ thống Điện > Break Out Board, Controller >  Dùng chip Stm32 lập trình HDH các loại máy in và CNC

## tuonganhvu

Trên video là mạch controler V1 dùng cho máy Plasma_CNC do em tự làm ạ, em được biết trên FR mình có nhiều bác quan tâm hoặc đã làm cái này rồi nên em lập chủ đề này để cùng trao đổi để em có thể hoàn thiện nó cho các dòng máy khác, mong các bac giúp đở

----------

CKD, Mạch Việt

----------


## anhcos

Link này là của riêng bác, chưa phải link chia sẽ, bác edit lại đi.

----------

tuonganhvu

----------

